# Needle/Syringe Brand Review



## pieguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys, just curious, what syringe brands you using. I know GMO commented on BD being superior. Anybody try nipro?

BD - very good (smoothest plunger)
terumo - very good (sharpest needle)
exel - awful (terrible needle design)
nipro - ?
monoject - ?
easy touch - ?


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 2, 2011)

Terumo


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 2, 2011)

Bd


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Hey guys, just curious, what syringe brands you using. I know GMO commented on BD being superior. Anybody try nipro?
> 
> BD - very good (smoothest plunger)
> terumo - very good (sharpest needle)
> ...


 
Supposely they are very good my cousin uses them, and Ive got a fat box waiting for me on my dresser. I can take a couple pics and send you them?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 2, 2011)

It's more important to use them first then to send pictures. I thot exel would be good cause they look and feel sturdy, but when you try to inject, god that shit hurts. after you try em let us all know your opinion


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Terumo all the way.  Not so good for seo's though.


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 2, 2011)

BD and Monoject every time


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> It's more important to use them first then to send pictures. I thot exel would be good cause they look and feel sturdy, but when you try to inject, god that shit hurts. after you try em let us all know your opinion


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like Terumo and BD.  I have used Excel Nipro .  Nipro wasn't bad but excel was very dull compared to the rest and seemed like it was cheap compared to the others.  Get the job done and then dispose of them properly lol


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm going to match up Terumo needles on BD syringes next time I need to stock up; get the best of both!


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 2, 2011)

I might give the BD 30g 1" a try since the oils coming out now a days are pretty thin


----------



## TooOld (Sep 3, 2011)

From my own experience:
Agree Exel sucks: Dull easy and can be painful. 
Easy touch have been good for slin pins
BD are good pins


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)

I use Terumo


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 3, 2011)

BD is sharpest and smoothest for IM injecting, but easy touch has some great Insulin needles


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 3, 2011)

I use terumo. 
Cheap, and very effective.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't care as long as it does it's job.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 3, 2011)

Only used nipro and terumo. Nipro was first and I liked them, plunger was smooth etc and I had no real complaints. Next got a box of Terumo and they're definitely much sharper. Seem to flow a little easier as well. I'd use either again but terumo gets my vote


----------



## obeymyarm (Sep 3, 2011)

can someone post up a good site to buy some or pm me thanks


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 3, 2011)

My exels are working fine. I guess i will be in heaven when i switch to BD. But i love easy touch for slin pins.


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 3, 2011)

BD. Theyre the best IMO.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 18, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> BD is sharpest and smoothest for IM injecting, but easy touch has some great Insulin needles


 


tyzero89 said:


> My exels are working fine. I guess i will be in heaven when i switch to BD. But i love easy touch for slin pins.


 
Thank you guys!  I was wondering about the Easy Touch slin pins.  Now that I know people have used them with no problems I can save some cabbage.  Every other search for best syringe has brought up BD and Terumo.  

Great thread by the way!  I will post my thoughts on BD 31g 5/16" slin pins when I can.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 18, 2011)

Reli-On slin pins 1cc 32 gauge (HGH) GARBAGE!! They do the job but only good for one penetration into the stopper- any attempt to make a 2nd draw and they end up leaking at the needle/syringe tip. $12.00/100


----------



## independent (Dec 18, 2011)

For you guys using slin pins to inject gear I highly reccomend these, they have the luer lock tip and they are 1ml. You wont have to back load and you can use any size needle depending on what area you want to hit.

BD 309628


----------



## Thresh (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait, exel is bad? That is all I have ever used... Would love for someone to elaborate on this cause it will decide my future purchasing decisions for sure!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 18, 2011)

Bd is best.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 18, 2011)

BD are best syringes and terumo best needles


----------



## l69lou (Dec 18, 2011)

BD hands down. With glute inj you are using one hand and the terumo plungers are stiff and sluggish. And really can anyone tell the difference in sharpness in any of the TOP end needles ? BD prescion glide by far !


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2011)

BD > All others.


----------



## ChuckManjonie (May 4, 2022)

BD would be my top choice if the plunger weren't so stiff, otherwise you can't go wrong with Easy Touch.
Mono is a joke and I've never tried Terumo


----------

